# My First Fatty - Super Bowl Sunday



## jet5031 (Feb 8, 2016)

Mexican themed Fatty
1.5lbs ground beef (80/20) with taco seasoning and black pepper
Stuffed with shredded Mexican cheese blend, onion, red pepper, jalapeño, green chiles, and more cheese :)
Rolled in hickory smoked bacon
Smoked in Masterbuilt electric smoker for 2.5 hrs at 230 degrees (cherry wood), then briefly in oven to crisp up bacon
Sliced and enjoyed on a toasted hamburger bun with lettuce, salsa, & sour cream













image.jpeg



__ jet5031
__ Feb 8, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jet5031
__ Feb 8, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jet5031
__ Feb 8, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jet5031
__ Feb 8, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jet5031
__ Feb 8, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jet5031
__ Feb 8, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jet5031
__ Feb 8, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jet5031
__ Feb 8, 2016


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow! That looks amazing. For a first fatty that is awesome. How did you like it?


----------



## jet5031 (Feb 8, 2016)

@redheelerdog Thanks! It was very good. I wasn't sure what to expect but it was a big hit! Now I'm anxious to try out more variations... Pizza, Greek, breakfast, etc


----------



## budsak (Feb 8, 2016)

That looks awesome. Going to try this one


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2016)

Great looking fattie for your first time!

The bacon weave was perfect!

Al


----------



## spursfan (Feb 8, 2016)

That looks delicious.  I am still new here. Where do I find the recipe?


----------



## tjmitche (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh man. That makes my hungry!!!


----------



## jet5031 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone!! 

To make sure the bacon was thin enough to crisp up, after I made the weave I covered it with parchment paper and rolled it with a rolling pin


----------



## smoked alaskan (Feb 10, 2016)

Ya made me hungry with this one Jet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Appreciate the Q View and for myself, a novel idea on rolling the bacon weave. Will try that next time I do a weave.


----------



## essexsmoker (Feb 11, 2016)

I was shocked at how good these things are for such a simple thing. Sooo tasty.

Great job.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 12, 2016)

J5031, great looking fattie!


----------

